# Baby Steps on the Westside



## mr_oo3 (Oct 24, 2005)

My goals for this are mainly strength, but still a bit of mass.  I'm not going to eat heaps, because I'm not that keen to get that big.  I'm seeing good gains, both muscle and fat wise with my current diet, so I'm sticking with it.

Using various sources on the web, the most helpful being elitefts.com, I've come up with this plan:

Monday Dynamic Bench
??? Dynamic Exercise ??? Flat bench  8 sets of 3 55% of raw 1RM. 60 secs rest approx
??? Triceps - high intensity/low volume ??? rack lockouts 3 sets
??? Shoulders - high stress military presses 3x8
??? Lats/Upper Back - low intensity, high volume a row 3x10

Wenesday Max Effort Lower
??? Squat (box) 3 lifts at or above 90%-  work up too it.
??? Hamstrings ??? low stress SLD 3 sets of 8
??? Low Back ??? low stress hyperextensions 3 sets of 8
??? Abs ??? rainbows 4 x 12
??? Calves - Calf Raises 3 x 8

Friday Max Effort Bench
??? Max Effort Exercise - Wide Grip Benches. On max effort bench press day, work to a 1RM.  1RM for THAT day, you will try to do 3 lifts at or above 90% work up to it.
??? Triceps - low intensity/high volume ??? CG bench 3 sets of 8
??? Shoulders - low stress front raises, side raises and rear raises 3 sets of 8
??? Lats/Upper Back - low intensity, high volume a pull-up 3 sets max
??? Biceps ??? two sets BB curls
??? Grip ??? forearm wheel 2 sets

Sunday Dynamic Lower
??? Dynamic Squat - parallel box wide stance Week 1 ??? 10x2 @ 50% Week 2 ??? 10x2 @ 55% Week 3 ??? 10x2 @ 60% (repeat) 60 sec rest
??? Dynamic Standard Deadlift - Week 1 ??? 10x1 @ 50% Week 2 ??? 10x1 @ 55% Week 3 ??? 10x1 @ 60% (repeat) 60 sec rest
??? Hamstrings  - high stress good mornings 4 sets of 8
??? Low Back ??? high stress good mornings
??? Abs ??? leg raises 4 sets

All dynamic work must be as DYNAMIC. Focus on speed, not weight
Max effort work must fall within 3-5 lifts at or above 90% of that day. If you go below this, you are not getting the benefit of max effort training
Don???t go to failure.

Here are my stats at the start:
Weight - 85kg 187lb
Age - 17 (lifting for 1 year)
Bench ??? 87kg 191lb (calculator)
Dead ??? 160kg 352lb  (calculator)
Squat ??? 132kg 291lb (calclator)

Got my first workout tomorrow, dynamic lower.  Really looking foward to it.

My supps at the moment are whey, multi, flaxseed oil and creatine.  Whey is taken post workout and in the morning.  Multi , flaxseed and creatine (5g) in the morning if not working out, or 5g pre and post workout.


----------



## mr_oo3 (Oct 24, 2005)

OCTOBER 23rd Sunday

First day!
Chest, lats sore.

Dynamic Lower  - 50mins
Dynamic Squat parallel box (box, 3x15, 1x20)
2 rep @ 65kg X 10 sets

Dynamic Standard Deadlift
1 rep @ 80kg X 8 sets

Hamstrings + Low Back Good Mornings  8 rep
8 rep @ 57.5kg x4 sets

Abs ??? Leg raises - as far up as possible, but not below parallel
1. 15
2. 9
3. 10
4. 10

Was a good start.  Focused on form and speed for both my dynamic lifts.
Lower back tightened up a bit for the first 3-4 sets of box squats, but got better.
Good mornings didn???t go to failure, probably could have got about 1-2 more reps out of that weight.
Leg raises I struggled a bit because my abs were sore from a solid abs workout last gym session.

Run ??? 12mins
Went at 5pm.  Just ran up and down hills.

I???ve got dynamic bench tomorrow, but I might leave it ???till Tuesday because gym closes at 12, and my chest and lats are kind of sore.

OCTOBER 24th ??? Monday

Hamstrings are pretty sore, lower back a little sore.  I hope I can recover by my ME lower.

Chest is kind of sore, but I can???t get to the gym anyway, closes early today.  Should be good by tomorrow.


----------



## mr_oo3 (Oct 24, 2005)

OCTOBER 25th - Tuesday

Chest is fine, hamstrings are kind of sore.  Not sure wether they will be sweet for tomorrow.

Dynamic Bench
Flat BB Bench (55%, 60secs rest)
1.	3 rep @ 50kg x 8 sets



Triceps ??? Rack lockouts 
1.	4 rep @ 90kg
2.	4 rep @ 95kg 
3.	4 rep @ 95kg

Shoulders ??? BB Military presses 
1.	6 rep @ 30kg
2.	6 rep @ 37.5kg
3.	6 rep @ 37.5kg

Lats/Upper Back ??? Bent over BB Row 
1.	10 rep @ 50kg x 3 sets


Internal/External Rotations

Real good workout.  The rack lockouts I don???t have an adjustable power rack, so I just did bench until my arms were parallel with the floor, basically just the top half of a bench.
BB military presses went real well, my form was perfect and I really felt it in my delts.

Bent over rows, I decided to do overhand grip, because that is the same grip as a normal bench.  Went awesome.

Finished off with two sets of both internal and external rotations on the cable machine.

Took creatine pre and post workout, along with a serving of protein post.


----------



## mr_oo3 (Oct 25, 2005)

I've kind of got sore hamstrings...do you guys think I should do a ME lower this afternoon?


----------

